# Few litters born



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Well over the past month or so we have had a few litters which we haven't listed so here is an update 

02/11/2008 - Broken litter 
02/11/2008 - Dove Tan
21/11/2008 - Chinchilla X Black Tan 
21/11/2008 - Chinchilla 
24/11/2008 - Chinchilla
25/11/2008 - 2 x Black Eyed Cream litters 
25/11/2008 - Broken
26/11/2008 - Broken
26/11/2008 - Chinchilla X Black Tan
27/11/2008 - Chinchilla
28/11/2008 - Blue
29/11/2008 - Chinchilla
17/12/2008 - Chocolate Tan astrex


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Few pics...


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

oooooh chocy tan astrex... nice


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

How are your blues doing? I had my first litters born recently I think babies are almost a week old now, thye are gorgeous, thhe colour is coming through now and is so rich. Definately my favourite colour!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

blues are doing really well, thats them in the first 2 pics they are 3 weeks old.

Was 5 in the litter but took it down to 2.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

The second one looks to have a nice colour, I dont really know what shade exactly to aim for but I have an excellent trio which I think are amazing and Im collecting another load of blues on sunday so hopefully Ill start to know what I am doing with them!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Show-wise a big fault on the blue in the pic is the pale feet and white toenails. Ideally they should be dark with dark toenails too - like the blacks you see on the show bench but blue!


----------



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

These are THE most prettiest mice I have seen. They are just adorable.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

